# Severe Weather 2021



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2021)

Earlier today we were in the 4-6 range but the heavier snows keep pushing further east, we're in the 6-8 range  with the 8-12 not far behind.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 5, 2021)

That storm went through here yesterday.   Only got about 3".  Big blast of arctic air behind it.   Will be here for the next week.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2021)

Gearhead660 said:


> That storm went through here yesterday.   Only got about 3".  Big blast of arctic air behind it.   Will be here for the next week.


We've had some cold snaps this year but nothing like we usually get, we'll see what this next one brings for temps.

The winters of 2016-17 and 2017-18 had some very cold weeks, it seemed like we were -10 to -30 for over a week straight .


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 7, 2021)

It’s -21 here in Winter Wisconsin this morning and it doesn’t take long for the house to drop a few degrees when the fire goes out.



The clock on the thermometer isn’t correct and there’s no kids here to figure out how to set it for me lol.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 7, 2021)

WiscWoody said:


> It’s -21 here in Winter Wisconsin this morning and it doesn’t take long for the house to drop a few degrees when the fire goes out.
> 
> View attachment 273936
> 
> The clock on the thermometer isn’t correct and there no kids here to figure out how to set it for me lol.


Down in southern WI we have a balmy -12.   Only 6 more days of this...


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 7, 2021)

Gearhead660 said:


> Down in southern WI we have a balmy -12.   Only 6 more days of this...


Yes It’ll be cold for the next week. I’ve only burnt a face cord and a half this winter so far, not much but this winter is the first one that I’ve had new quality windows in the house plus I use shrink window fold on all,of them yet and the attic got much more insulation blown in it and under the new siding there was 1/2" of polystyrene installed, it only gives a R3 boost to the walls but they are 2x4 walls so it helps the original R14 go up to R17. Plus I’m only heating 880 sq ft now, much easier than the 2900 ft place I sold and moved from two years ago.

Edit: Oh... I’ve also used 200 gallons of LP this winter.


----------



## begreen (Feb 7, 2021)

This is a big arctic cold slumping down into the states. We will start feeling its edges soon. Thank god no minus temps, but our friends up north in the state will be seeing single digits. Looks like I need to shut off the greenhouse water.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 7, 2021)

begreen said:


> This is a big arctic cold slumping down into the states. We will start feeling its edges soon. Thank god no minus temps, but our friends up north in the state will be seeing single digits. Looks like I need to shut off the greenhouse water.


Or let a faucet drip slowly.


----------



## tlc1976 (Feb 7, 2021)

It’s been cold here but not as cold as it’s been in past February’s. I had 7f last night. I had 2 and 3 maybe a week ago. Hasn’t been below zero yet. I already used my snowblower maybe twice all season. Then Friday I moved 6” and today 4”. Only seems like a lot because we have barely had a winter this season. But over the week it’s only supposed to get colder and keep snowing so we will see what happens.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Feb 11, 2021)

Looks like a decent snow is on it's way for us southerners. They are saying it will be here late Sunday night and last through Monday. I'm hoping the low moves a little to the north. That would likely put us in the 12 inch area of snow totals. It's looking like Wednesday may bring another chance of a good snow also but that is a little far out yet. I'm keeping the fingers crossed. My second daughter has never seen more than a couple inches. The last 4 inch or more snow we received here was 6 years ago. She was born a month or so after. The kids are excited....I am too lol. I love it.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Feb 12, 2021)

Worcester, MA is the snowiest city in the US as of earlier this month. I am just east of Worcester. The article from a couple of weeks ago states Worcester had 53" snow.

Worcester ranks as ‘snowiest city’ in US after nor’easter drops 14 inches on Central Massachusetts - masslive.com 

I am in a weird area that gets a lot of annual snow ...

Storm central: Here's why Worcester gets more snow than most (telegram.com)

It doesn't seen that I've received 4 1/2 feet of snow. Wonder if that is because ...

1. We've lived here for 18 years. My town averages 5 1/2 feet of snow. Have I just gotten used to that amount of snow annually?

2 After 120" snow in a month in 2015, Does the average annual amount now seem "ho hum?"

3. After 36" snow, then four additional weekends of 20" snowfalls in 2015, does lower amounts that add up not even get my attention. I used to think a foot of snow was a lot. It now takes more than 20" to get my attention.

4. Although Worcester is just west of us, I think the precipitation readings are taken at the airport which is in the very western part of the city at higher elevation. My town is not far from Worcester, but I am on the very eastern border. Although the cities are close, I am as far from the reading location as I can get.

LikeQuoteFlagEditDelete


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 16, 2021)

Natural gas prices in texas are all over the place. With spot prices jumping from $3 per MIllion BTUs to as much as $600. Thats about a days heat for the average home, much less at Zero Degrees. Our friends in Texas with wood stoves are looking mighty smart these days.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 16, 2021)

They were calling for 8-12 inches of snow overnight, we received 4-5 with some freezing drizzle.


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 16, 2021)

Every market it different but in the markets I am aware of the consumer gas pricing is fixed price contracts with winter and summer season. Consumer gas is "firm" gas where the gas utility "owns" a certain percentage of the volume in the pipeline and signed a fixed contract to get this supply in advance. Thus they are isolated from the spot prices. The spot prices that swing wildly are usually "non firm" buyers, they just bet that they can use up some of the excess capacity but there is no excess capacity right now so all the can do is bid it up high enough that others bidding on firm gas cant afford to pay the price. There are usually "circuit breakers" in the process but they dont kick in until it gets real painful. 

The consumer gas customers will see the price increase in the the next seasonal contract as firm gas suppliers will probably ratchet up to cover the heightened sense of risk.


----------



## begreen (Feb 22, 2021)

So far Binghamton, NY's winter snowfall total is at 90.4". Average is 59.6". And more snow is on the way.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 4, 2021)

This is for our area, anyone else in for this if it hits?

*Hazardous Weather Outlook*
Hazardous Weather Outlook
National Weather Service Burlington VT
318 AM EDT Fri Jun 4 2021

NYZ026>031-034-035-087-VTZ001>012-016>019-050730-
Northern St. Lawrence-Northern Franklin-Eastern Clinton-
Southeastern St. Lawrence-Southern Franklin-Western Clinton-
Western Essex-Eastern Essex-Southwestern St. Lawrence-Grand Isle-
Western Franklin-Orleans-Essex-Western Chittenden-Lamoille-Caledonia-
Washington-Western Addison-Orange-Western Rutland-Windsor-
Eastern Franklin-Eastern Chittenden-Eastern Addison-Eastern Rutland-
318 AM EDT Fri Jun 4 2021

This Hazardous Weather Outlook is for northern New York, central
Vermont, northeast Vermont, northwest Vermont and southern Vermont.

.DAY ONE...Today and tonight.

Hazardous weather is not expected at this time.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...Saturday through Thursday.

The Storm Prediction Center has place parts of northern New York into
central and northern Vermont into a slight risk for severe
thunderstorms on Saturday afternoon and evening. The primary severe
weather threat would be localized damaging winds and hail up to 1
inch in diameter.

In addition, very warm temperatures are expected to develop over the
weekend and continue into early next week. Current forecasts suggest
Monday will be the warmest day with temperatures in the upper 80s to
mid 90s, with valley locations approaching heat advisory levels
possible.

Listen to NOAA Weather Radio or your local media for the latest
updates on the severe weather threat and potential dangerous heat.


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2021)

Be safe out there and protect the crops if you can.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 4, 2021)

begreen said:


> Be safe out there and protect the crops if you can.


Hopefully it doesn't hit,  we didn't do any garden this year so it's just getting some flowers back in the garage.

We had a new roof put on this year so things were pretty busy around here, we had them strip off everything and go with ice & water on the whole roof with new shingles from Corning.

Next year we can get back to having a smaller garden.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 31, 2021)

The last high winds our county had knocked out power to over 9000, hopefully we won't get hit tomorrow,


----------



## Solarguy3500 (Jul 31, 2021)

We have had a lot of rain here in July, seems like it never stopped raining so the ground is pretty saturated.

2 weekends ago, we had a storm on Sunday evening that dumped an enormous amount of rain in a short time and caused flash flooding in several areas locally. One area was on our street just across from our driveway and down the hill to our neighbors driveway. The town had just repaved our road in November/December of last year, and now this section of it is destroyed.








The water got under the edge of the road and undermined it. Think of the volume of water to do that.

My gravel driveway had some pretty bad ruts in it too, but I got out there last weekend with a shovel and rake and fixed it as best I could.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 1, 2021)

Solarguy3500 said:


> We have had a lot of rain here in July, seems like it never stopped raining so the ground is pretty saturated.
> 
> 2 weekends ago, we had a storm on Sunday evening that dumped an enormous amount of rain in a short time and caused flash flooding in several areas locally. One area was on our street just across from our driveway and down the hill to our neighbors driveway. The town had just repaved our road in November/December of last year, and now this section of it is destroyed.
> View attachment 280574
> ...


That sucks, we've had some hard rains in the month of July and this morning but nothing like you received or parts of PA received.

It looked like just north of Old Forge was getting hit with some heavy rains today.


----------



## clancey (Aug 1, 2021)

Weather is crazy world wide...weather warfare....clancey


----------



## semipro (Aug 1, 2021)

clancey said:


> Weather is crazy world wide...weather warfare....clancey


You mean like intentional weather manipulation for sabotage or military purposes? 





						Weather warfare - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## clancey (Aug 1, 2021)

I mean manipulation of the weather for desired purposes like cloud seeding and many other ingredients put into it to help some areas and hurt others especially with over population concerns----this is another tin hat thinking or conspiracy or is it? He who owns the weather owns the world...the military complex I think quoted that many years ago...as well as some of our very very rich people fooling with weather ideas about seeding and darkening and thoughts of that nature as well as population concerns by these very very rich who own the world..The history of wars is not pleasant nor is it fair and a assorted different countries just lock people up and let them starve to death. Our ocean and atmosphere is in real deep environmental trouble right now...The controllers are controlling and we just have to be ruled  making us dependent on the powerful entities...Our birdies are dying and lots of other strange things are happening. I say it is weather manipulation and warfare--that's my opinion and I am sticking with it...There are countries right now where whole populations are starving does the news tell you that---no our freedom of speech and writings are being censored only one point of view allowed...That's how I see it..clancey


----------



## bholler (Aug 1, 2021)

clancey said:


> I mean manipulation of the weather for desired purposes like cloud seeding and many other ingredients put into it to help some areas and hurt others especially with over population concerns----this is another tin hat thinking or conspiracy or is it? He who owns the weather owns the world...the military complex I think quoted that many years ago...as well as some of our very very rich people fooling with weather ideas about seeding and darkening and thoughts of that nature as well as population concerns by these very very rich who own the world..The history of wars is not pleasant nor is it fair and a assorted different countries just lock people up and let them starve to death. Our ocean and atmosphere is in real deep environmental trouble right now...The controllers are controlling and we just have to be ruled  making us dependent on the powerful entities...Our birdies are dying and lots of other strange things are happening. I say it is weather manipulation and warfare--that's my opinion and I am sticking with it...There are countries right now where whole populations are starving does the news tell you that---no our freedom of speech and writings are being censored only one point of view allowed...That's how I see it..clancey


Ok I don't know what news you are referring to but the news I listen to covers famine across the world.

As far as weather warfare can you point us towards and evidence of that?


----------



## clancey (Aug 1, 2021)

I do not have to defend it because you will in the future find out for yourselves. One question--Are people censored or not by the news media? This is a serious affair for our wonderful country and against the constitution as well..clancey


----------



## bholler (Aug 1, 2021)

clancey said:


> I do not have to defend it because you will in the future find out for yourselves. One question--Are people censored or not by the news media? This is a serious affair for our wonderful country and against the constitution as well..clancey


No people are not censored by the news media.  I completely agree there are problems with the media and the clear bias from both sides.  But the news media doesn't censor people they choose what they want to report on.  That is their right I don't agree that many only cover one side of the issue but that is not censorship.   Btw can you tell us where in the constitution it says the news media can't choose what to report on their platform?  I don't remember ever reading that passage.

I am not asking you to defend anything.   Just trying to understand where this idea came from.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 1, 2021)

The heavy rains stayed south of us, we never received any high winds  or lightning so that was good. We did get some good rains but not the half inch they were calling for.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 8, 2021)

We received some heavy rains that we needed, it would've been nice for an all night soaking rain but we'll take it.


----------



## begreen (Aug 8, 2021)

Bone dry here for the last 55 days and counting. They got some rain up north, but not a drop here.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 8, 2021)

begreen said:


> Bone dry here for the last 55 days and counting. They got some rain up north, but not a drop here.


I hope you get some soon, we had a very dry spring and the start of the summer but July was a wet month that we needed.

The Brook water level is still down and most of the time August is very dry, hopefully that isn't the case this year.


----------



## begreen (Aug 8, 2021)

Thanks. Unfortunately, it looks like we are in for a week of hot, dry weather.  No rain in sight. We had decent rain in spring, but then it all dried up. Drought is stressful on the trees. Some leaves are already starting to fall and they are not turning color, just brown.


----------



## ABMax24 (Aug 8, 2021)

We're in much the same boat. We've had rain a couple times since the beginning of June but I don't think we got more than 3/4" of an inch total.  At least the fire hazard has come down a bit though. Many of the area farmers are in rough shape, lots of crops are drying out and dying. It's going to be a tough year for many, but our local farmers still have something to harvest, some of the farms down south will just plow the fields under and start over in spring, not enough crop to harvest to bother bringing out the combines.


----------



## mcdougy (Aug 8, 2021)

Opposite here...  hot record breaking Temps and dry spring, late frost (may29th)  dty June. And then hasn't stopped raining since. Last 3 weeks of July brought over 12" of rain here. Vegetable fields have suffered badly from too much rain, soybeans are spotty depending g on local rain amounts and the corn looks like another bumper crop like last year. The wheat harvest went well also. Go 50 miles either way and as always it's usually a different story.......


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 9, 2021)

begreen said:


> Bone dry here for the last 55 days and counting. They got some rain up north, but not a drop here.



We got a decent summer rain here overnight, grass is still green  (not irrigated) in about 50% of the yard. Still have to mow it.  Kids back in school in 3 weeks.


----------



## MTASH (Aug 9, 2021)

We got 1.2" over the last 7 days, which is a lot for an area that averages just over 13" a year.  And it was 43 degrees this morning, so a very welcome change from our second hottest July ever.


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2021)

Highbeam said:


> We got a decent summer rain here overnight, grass is still green  (not irrigated) in about 50% of the yard. Still have to mow it.  Kids back in school in 3 weeks.


You're lucky. My friends up north WA got 1" of rain and SeaTac reported .01" which technically breaks the rainless spell, but nothing here. The lawn and field are brown and crunchy. All I mow are dandelions.


----------



## semipro (Aug 9, 2021)

We're dry here in SW Virginia. 
It seems I made two good decisions last year; to take down about 45 eastern red cedar trees near our house and to overseed our lawn with some clover.  Since good decisions are rare around here I'm gloating a bit in that I feel a little better about our survival come a wildfire, and that we actually have some green in the yard - apparently clover is fairly drought-resistant.
I see rain on the forecast horizon but admit I've been fooled by that before.


----------



## tlc1976 (Aug 9, 2021)

begreen said:


> You're lucky. My friends up north WA got 1" of rain and SeaTac reported .01" which technically breaks the rainless spell, but nothing here. The lawn and field are brown and crunchy. All I mow are dandelions.



2018 was like that here. Burnt grass that stopped growing due to months without rain, and mowing the weeds resulted in a cloud of dust. They kept saying we were in drought this year but I say no way. My grass was always green and never quit growing.


----------



## EbS-P (Aug 19, 2021)

Just wanted to post my favorite source for tropical weather info.
I have followed Dr Levi for over 10 years.  no sensationalism just a great description of what is happening and what could possibly happen.  His you tube videos are great.  as the forecasts for Heni   Move westward its worth a checking his latest video out if you are in New England.

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 22, 2021)

Tornado Watch​WATCH COUNTY NOTIFICATION FOR WATCH 510
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
554 PM EDT WED SEP 22 2021

PAC039-049-230200-
/O.CON.KCLE.TO.A.0510.000000T0000Z-210923T0200Z/

TORNADO WATCH 510 REMAINS VALID UNTIL 10 PM EDT THIS EVENING FOR
THE FOLLOWING AREAS

IN PENNSYLVANIA THIS WATCH INCLUDES 2 COUNTIES

IN NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA

CRAWFORD              ERIE

THIS INCLUDES THE CITIES OF ERIE, MEADVILLE, AND TITUSVILLE.

$$



Hazardous Weather Outlook​Hazardous Weather Outlook
National Weather Service Cleveland OH
633 PM EDT Wed Sep 22 2021

LEZ149-169-PAZ001>003-232245-
Conneaut OH to Ripley NY-
Conneaut OH to Ripley NY beyond 5 nm off shoreline to US-
Canadian border-Northern Erie-Southern Erie-Crawford-
633 PM EDT Wed Sep 22 2021

...TORNADO WATCH 510 IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 PM EDT THIS EVENING...

This Hazardous Weather Outlook is for Lake Erie and northwest
Pennsylvania.

.DAY ONE...Tonight.

Please listen to NOAA Weather Radio or go to weather.gov on the
Internet for more information about the following hazards.

   Tornado Watch.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...Thursday through Tuesday.

Hazardous weather is not expected at this time.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

Spotter activation is not expected at this time.

$$


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 9, 2021)

If you're in these areas, keep an eye on the sky.

Stay Safe


----------



## Grizzerbear (Oct 9, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> If you're in these areas, keep an eye on the sky.



Yea I just checked on the local weather station forecast. They have been talking all week about a chance of hail, high winds and tornado chance being elevated tomorrow night into Monday. I'll take the rain cause we can certainly use it. Hope the other stuff doesn't materialize though. Either way it's looking like it will usher in some actual fall temps finally. Hopefully this is summer's last hoo-rah down here.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 9, 2021)

Grizzerbear said:


> Yea I just checked on the local weather station forecast. They have been talking all week about a chance of hail, high winds and tornado chance being elevated tomorrow night into Monday. I'll take the rain cause we can certainly use it. Hope the other stuff doesn't materialize though. Either way it's looking like it will usher in some actual fall temps finally. Hopefully this is summer's last hoo-rah down here.


We need the rain in our area too, the winds we don't.

When we first started burning shoulder season wood, we would start burning on September 15. Last year it was September 25 and this year even though we've had some fires, it's warmer than usual so we're hoping the cooler weather gets here soon.

Stay Safe
Zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 16, 2021)

When will it hit your area?


----------



## Grizzerbear (Oct 23, 2021)

Looks like a pretty good chance of tornadoes  tomorrow evening with large hail and 75+ mph downburst winds for the area. We were under a flash flood warning earlier today from some hard rain the first half of the day.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 23, 2021)

Grizzerbear said:


> View attachment 283851
> 
> Looks like a pretty good chance of tornadoes  tomorrow evening with large hail and 75+ mph downburst winds for the area. We were under a flash flood warning earlier today from some hard rain the first half of the day.


Stay safe.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Oct 23, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> Stay safe.




We've got a storm shelter so we are better off than most folks around here. For an area that receives tornadoes regularly you would probably be surprised at how very few people have some where to go in case of a tornado. In any case it looks like the system will be through before dark which is good. The tornadoes that occur late at night are always the worst.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 25, 2021)

A winter prediction from NOAA.








						U.S. Winter Outlook: Drier, warmer South, wetter North with return of La Nina
					

Drought likely to persist across the West, improve in the Northwest




					www.noaa.gov


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 25, 2021)

It's still 43 tonight with the house just above 71 so we won't have a fire tonight. We'll have one tomorrow morning with another day of rain forecast for our area.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 30, 2021)

Is this possible Lake Effect coming our way?





Much of the northern Plains and Upper Midwest will likely be shielded from precipitation as a dip in the jet stream steers the storm around to the Northeast instead, but areas by the Great Lakes should keep an eye out this week.

"It is that time of year where these systems have the potential for some decent snowfall due to the available moisture during the fall months," Rinde added.

This flow, in combination with the cold air in place over the Great Lakes, can also cause some lake-effect snow, especially off the northwestern Great Lakes.

"Some of this snow could accumulate in the overnight hours," added Roys.

As the week comes to a close, the potential for storms continues across the region, especially in southern areas.

"There is the potential for another round of enhanced precipitation across the southern Plains, Gulf Coast and Southeast next weekend as a storm tracks eastward," said Roys.


----------



## tlc1976 (Oct 30, 2021)

They’ve been saying that starting Monday we will be getting snow mix all week. Not unusual for November though. There was snow mix 2 weeks ago in the higher elevations when I was out looking at fall colors.


----------



## mcdougy (Oct 31, 2021)

Cool Temps but I'm not complaining about the sun


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 8, 2021)

It looks like it could get nasty in some areas.


----------



## mcdougy (Nov 9, 2021)

They call it Winterpeg for good reason. I was there once and the howling wind in the downtown was unforgettably cold....looks like we should dodge this first storm for the most part.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 11, 2021)

mcdougy said:


> They call it Winterpeg for good reason. I was there once and the howling wind in the downtown was unforgettably cold....looks like we should dodge this first storm for the most part.


We might get some 40 mph winds tonight, we'll see how much rain we get.


----------



## clancey (Nov 11, 2021)

Beautiful weather here and tomorrow almost 70 degrees and will take a road trip to another area to check it out with a friend..snow coming to the north area "somewhere" and cold and wind..clancey


----------



## marty319 (Nov 12, 2021)

Just shoveling out from a major snowfall .60 miles north of winnipeg.lake effect lol


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 12, 2021)

marty319 said:


> Just shoveling out from a major snowfall .60 miles north of winnipeg.lake effect lol
> 
> View attachment 285235


You lucky dog!


----------



## marty319 (Nov 12, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> You lucky dog!


Yup,sled is ready to rock


----------



## parthy (Nov 12, 2021)

I am 30 kms south of Gimli. Power was out all night. Good timing I had the stove installed.  Plow got stuck and had to be towed right in front of my house.  With the mild weather that really chewed up my road out.


----------



## marty319 (Nov 12, 2021)

You must be around petersfield?


----------



## parthy (Nov 15, 2021)

Sorry.  Just south of Winnipeg Beach.


----------



## begreen (Nov 15, 2021)

Power out here for the past 8 hrs. Fortunately, it came on again right at dark. Lots of flooding in western WA , but fortunately we are on high ground and not near any rivers.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 16, 2021)

begreen said:


> Power out here for the past 8 hrs. Fortunately, it came on again right at dark. Lots of flooding in western WA , but fortunately we are on high ground and not near any rivers.


I saw that on TWC, it looks real bad. I'm glad you're high and dry.


----------



## mcdougy (Nov 16, 2021)

The flooding  in British Columbia is substantial and causing hoarding due to infrastructure failure. Highways and rail sidelined for a considerable time frame.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 16, 2021)

mcdougy said:


> The flooding  in British Columbia is substantial and causing hoarding due to infrastructure failure. Highways and rail sidelined for a considerable time frame.


That's some crazy rainfall totals.




These winds are crazy too.


----------



## clancey (Nov 17, 2021)

Yea I heard a lot of that stuff on the news here in CO especially those winds as well as water and all I could do was to say prayers for our members who live in the area of the storms..clancey


----------



## PaulOinMA (Nov 18, 2021)

British Columbia Cars & Coffee for disaster relief.  Just saw this posted a VW Facebook group I'm on.

SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 21, 2021 AT 1 PM – 4 PM EST​Emergency Cars & Coffee​18446 53 Ave, Surrey BC









						TuneZilla
					

TuneZilla, Surrey, British Columbia. 777 likes · 40 talking about this · 34 were here. Software Company




					www.facebook.com


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 20, 2021)

Some possible high winds coming to certain areas.


----------



## clancey (Nov 21, 2021)

I think the weather forecast changed their minds about the major storms coming--not sure but that's the drift that I am getting--few storms but not too bad now..??? clancey


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 25, 2021)

We might have some snow hit us starting tomorrow , hopefully I get some dead downed pine moved along with some rocks, stumps and after that I'll put the plow on the tractor.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 3, 2021)

We'll see if this hits our area our maybe the forecast changes. We're in the 30-50 mph zone.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 10, 2021)

They have us getting some high winds, hope it doesn't happen.

URGENT - WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Burlington VT
247 PM EST Fri Dec 10 2021

NYZ026-027-029>031-087-111000-
/O.NEW.KBTV.HW.W.0001.211211T2200Z-211212T0900Z/
Northern St. Lawrence-Northern Franklin-Southeastern St. Lawrence-
Southern Franklin-Western Clinton-Southwestern St. Lawrence-
Including the cities of Massena, Malone, Star Lake, Saranac Lake,
Tupper Lake, Dannemora, Ogdensburg, Potsdam, and Gouverneur
247 PM EST Fri Dec 10 2021

...HIGH WIND WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 5 PM SATURDAY TO 4 AM EST
SUNDAY...

* WHAT...Southwest winds 25 to 35 mph with gusts up to 60 mph
  expected.

* WHERE...Saint Lawrence County, Franklin County, and western
  Clinton Counties in northern New York.

* WHEN...From 5 PM Saturday to 4 AM EST Sunday.

* IMPACTS...Damaging winds will blow down trees and power lines.
  Widespread power outages are expected. Travel will be
  difficult, especially for high profile vehicles.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Wind gusts will be strongest Saturday
  evening, then gradually wane to 30 to 40 mph after midnight.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

People should avoid being outside in forested areas and around
trees and branches. If possible, remain in the lower levels of
your home during the windstorm, and avoid windows. Use caution if
you must drive.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 10, 2021)

@rottiman , I saw your post about the winds, the above is for our area, we could be in for wind gust between 50 - 60 mph with half an inch of rain before the winds.


----------



## rottiman (Dec 10, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> @rottiman , I saw your post about the winds, the above is for our area, we could be in for wind gust between 50 - 60 mph with half an inch of rain before the winds.


Yeah Zap, I believe we are in for a good soaking and blow.  We had gotten about 3" of snow last night.  I plowed off the driveway today figuring the rain should wash the rest off  and hopefully not become Ice.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 10, 2021)

rottiman said:


> Yeah Zap, I believe we are in for a good soaking and blow.  We had gotten about 3" of snow last night.  I plowed off the driveway today figuring the rain should wash the rest off  and hopefully not become Ice.


The getting the snow off the driveway before our last warmup and rain worked for us, we were down to gravel. I didn't do it this time but we only had a few inches of snow on it this morning.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Dec 10, 2021)

Under a tornado watch until 11 tonight.  We had  2 pretty wicked storms that just blew through. The weather man said these storms were moving 70mph. This was right before the first one got here. After it past it turned into a tornado the next county over.





Your browser is not able to display this video.





Edit: I would have sent a longer video when the wind came in but it said file size too large.


----------



## tlc1976 (Dec 10, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> The getting the snow off the driveway before our last warmup and rain worked for us, we were down to gravel. I didn't do it this time but we only had a few inches of snow on it this morning.


Same here, I snowblowed tonight to get the 2” off the driveway before the warmup. Supposed to be a mess this weekend but then pushing 60f by next weekend.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm counting on the warm temps tomorrow to melt the snow.  My electric utility sent me a text about the winds.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

rottiman said:


> Yeah Zap, I believe we are in for a good soaking and blow.  We had gotten about 3" of snow last night.  I plowed off the driveway today figuring the rain should wash the rest off  and hopefully not become Ice.


The rain and the higher temps have pretty much cleared our driveway of snow and ice, hopefully mother nature doesn't drop a big ole pine across it.


----------



## Rusty18 (Dec 11, 2021)

Grizzerbear said:


> Under a tornado watch until 11 tonight.  We had  2 pretty wicked storms that just blew through. The weather man said these storms were moving 70mph. This was right before the first one got here. After it past it turned into a tornado the next county over.
> 
> View attachment 287457
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I’ve had rain blowing straight against all 4 sides of the house since 2am here.  Went out to feed critters this morning and no matter which way I turned it was blowing in my face.


----------



## rottiman (Dec 11, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> The rain and the higher temps have pretty much cleared our driveway of snow and ice, hopefully mother nature doesn't drop a big ole pine across it.



Got a strong dose of rain that lasted about 2 hours.  Temp was @ 32 so there was a ice build up.  Temp is 33 right now.  Hoping it warms up so more before the predicted strong winds hit later today.  With 26 mature white pines on my lot I could do without a mess of icy wet branches to deal with.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

rottiman said:


> Got a strong dose of rain that lasted about 2 hours.  Temp was @ 32 so there was a ice build up.  Temp is 33 right now.  Hoping it warms up so more before the predicted strong winds hit later today.  With 26 mature white pines on my lot I could do without a mess of icy wet branches to deal with.


Just over 55 here and the rain stopped, don't say that nasty word.....pine!


----------



## rottiman (Dec 11, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> Just over 55 here and the rain stopped, don't say that nasty word.....pine!


We eat, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
sleep and drink Pine Here


----------



## clancey (Dec 11, 2021)

What a pretty picture beautiful home...I have had the weather channel on and the five or six states have taken a hit..(Mo,AR,TN,KY,IL, so far) and lots of people have died as well--terrible situation and it is not over yet so buckle down and think ahead here for your safety for it was a real scary night for some of you last night...God Bless All of You....clancey


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

rottiman said:


> We eat,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, The Compound! 👍


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

rottiman said:


> We eat,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The power company for a big part of New York State (they're in our area too) are offering dry ice in certain parts of the state but not ours, Watertown is the closest to us. I think NYS made them do this after a very long outage happened.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

The wind gust have started moving in, nothing bad yet but I did see some people north of here had lost power.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

It keeps getting warmer, we hit 57.8, when that cold front hits we'll be in for the forecast high winds.

The Buffalo area is getting hit.





__





						Storm Center React
					






					outagemap.ny.nationalgridus.com
				












						Windstorm downs trees, closes highways and blacks out more than 90,000 in WNY
					

A powerful storm front blasted through Western New York, sending trees crashing down onto homes and vehicles, closing highways and blacking out more than 90,000 power customers.




					buffalonews.com


----------



## clancey (Dec 11, 2021)

Another set of storms are going to come in and repeat but no tornado's or high wind thinking they said just rain.., but storms regardless--heard on the weather channel 10 minutes ago..clancey


----------



## rottiman (Dec 11, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> It keeps getting warmer, we hit 57.8, when that cold front hits we'll be in for the forecast high winds.
> 
> The Buffalo area is getting hit.
> 
> ...


We have jumped up to 44 here.  They say we may even get thunder storms this evening.  No wind so far.


----------



## rottiman (Dec 11, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> The wind gust have started moving in, nothing bad yet but I did see some people north of here had lost power.


I was in a zoom meeting with some folks up in Brushton around 2 and they were having wind up there.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

clancey said:


> Another set of storms are going to come in and repeat but no tornado's or high wind thinking they said just rain.., but storms regardless--heard on the weather channel 10 minutes ago..clancey


On 12/16 we're in for another day of warmer temps, 60 down to 34.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

rottiman said:


> I was in a zoom meeting with some folks up in Brushton around 2 and they were having wind up there.


Small town with good people. I had some pretty good times at the Legion after we played their baseball team, always a very good time.

We always played a double header, 9 innings per game. Our catcher was around 55, he couldn't hit a curve and the pitchers knew that but after getting two strikes on him throwing curves, they would try and sneak a fastball by him, he would hit it a country mile and almost hit the horse beyond the center field fence.

His name was Frank Chatland and he had some good sized wrist on him, he picked up the old heavy milk cans from the farmers full of milk for a living.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

rottiman said:


> We have jumped up to 44 here.  They say we may even get thunder storms this evening.  No wind so far.


I saw that on one of the weather reports, same here.


----------



## clancey (Dec 11, 2021)

They say the area that got hit will be warmer tomorrow and the storms tonight seems to be past and headed east sort of with a dip towards the south--just storms nothing major so far...but there are thousands and thousands of people without electricity all through that area and going to be out of electricity for a long time and they are telling people not to run generators inside and gosh you see areas "flattened" and right next door for about two or three houses no damage at all--weird...Saying prayers for the people--stay safe everyone...clancey


----------



## rottiman (Dec 11, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> Small town with good people. I had some pretty good times at the Legion after we played their baseball team, always a very good time.
> 
> We always played a double header, 9 innings per game. Our catcher was around 55, he couldn't hit a curve and the pitchers knew that but after getting two strikes on him throwing curves, they would try and sneak a fastball by him, he would hit it a country mile and almost hit the horse beyond the center field fence.
> 
> His name was Frank Chatland and he had some good sized wrist on him, he picked up the old heavy milk cans from the farmers full of milk for a living.


Had a zoom meeting with Jim and Brenda Gordon and their daughters.  I follow their you tube blog "Working Horses with Jim".  He farms and logs  with heavy horses up there.  Very enjoyable viewing every day.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

rottiman said:


> Had a zoom meeting with Jim and Brenda Gordon and their daughters.  I follow their you tube blog "Working Horses with Jim".  He farms and logs  with heavy horses up there.  Very enjoyable viewing every day.


I have the site bookmarked.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

rottiman said:


> Had a zoom meeting with Jim and Brenda Gordon and their daughters.  I follow their you tube blog "Working Horses with Jim".  He farms and logs  with heavy horses up there.  Very enjoyable viewing every day.


The cold front is still west of Rochester coming this way, we're still just above 57 with the wind gust picking up.


----------



## JbTech (Dec 11, 2021)

Lost a 60 to 70 foot 18" diameter tree in my front yard today. Looks like tomorrow we will be cleaning that up. 
They were calling for gusts of 50+, and I'd bet we got it.


----------



## rottiman (Dec 11, 2021)

Passed thru here the last 1/2 hour.  Temp went up to 46 and has now dropped to 43.  We had thunder and lightning plus the wind has picked up quite a bit.


----------



## JbTech (Dec 11, 2021)

rottiman said:


> Passed thru here the last 1/2 hour.  Temp went up to 46 and has now dropped to 43.  We had thunder and lightning plus the wind has picked up quite a bit.



It was in the low 60's here this morning and early afternoon. Temp currently at 39. With the wind, feels like 32.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

JbTech said:


> Lost a 60 to 70 foot 18" diameter tree in my front yard today. Looks like tomorrow we will be cleaning that up.
> They were calling for gusts of 50+, and I'd bet we got it.


What type of tree?


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

It's humping it up pretty good at the moment, the strongest wind gust we've had. The lights flickered for the third time so we might lose power.


----------



## JbTech (Dec 11, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> What type of tree?



No idea. I've always been horrible at ID. We'll add it to the stock for 2023 more than likely


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

JbTech said:


> No idea. I've always been horrible at ID. We'll add it to the stock for 2023 more than likely


Hardwood or Softwood?


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

All around us is without power and ours has been flickering without losing it yet, I doubt we'll make it through the night without losing it but we'll see what tomorrow morning brings.


----------



## rottiman (Dec 11, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> It's humping it up pretty good at the moment, the strongest wind gust we've had. The lights flickered for the third time so we might lose power.


Blowing hard here now.  Provincial Police have all sorts of tree down , hydro wires down and power outages in this area. Temp has gone from 46 to 39 in the last 3 hours.  So far so good here.


----------



## stoveliker (Dec 11, 2021)

Very, very windy here. But still 55 F. Low if 42. Tomorrow 46.

Power stable so far.  Be safe, everyone. And please consider donating to e.g..the red cross or whichever carries your favor. Those in KY and nearby states could use the help.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2021)

rottiman said:


> Blowing hard here now.  Provincial Police have all sorts of tree down , hydro wires down and power outages in this area. Temp has gone from 46 to 39 in the last 3 hours.  So far so good here.


I'm not sure how but so far we haven't lost power yet, the winds are still cranking it up here.

8229 without power in our county but so far we've lucked out.




__





						NCNow Archives | NorthCountryNow
					






					www.northcountrynow.com


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 12, 2021)

We made it through without losing power but when we were sleeping overnight, we lost cable which includes our landline phone, that just came back.


----------



## JbTech (Dec 12, 2021)

Glad you made it through ok!

I got 30+ rounds out of my fallen tree this morning. Tomorrow I'll move them, Tuesday I hope to split.

After further review, I think it may be White Oak. Roughly 20" at the base.


----------



## Stearn786 (Dec 12, 2021)

Lost power at 10 last night due to 3 snapped poles a couple of roads over. Got it back around noon, about 4 minutes after I got done wiring my dad's generator into the barn subpanel so I could run the well pump. Story of my life haha


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 12, 2021)

Stearn786 said:


> Lost power at 10 last night due to 3 snapped poles a couple of roads over. Got it back around noon, about 4 minutes after I got done wiring my dad's generator into the barn subpanel so I could run the well pump. Story of my life haha


The highest wind they reported up this way was in Malone NY, 71 mph.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 12, 2021)

Not much in the forecast for the east coast yet, stay safe.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 16, 2021)

We hit 61 today with a cold front moving in tonight, they say we could have wind gust just over 50 mph.


----------



## tlc1976 (Dec 16, 2021)

60 and 70 mph winds here. Nothing out of the ordinary but it still always makes me nervous. Power went out earlier.

I hit 62f but it had to have been in the middle of the night. It was 55f when I went to bed. It was 35f at least by late morning when I checked.


----------



## NorMi (Dec 16, 2021)

I think we lost a few shingles, we had 62f here at almost exactly 6:00am, I was up as the winds had started shaking the house by that time.  Been waiting for the wind to die down all day to check things more thoroughly, still waiting....   Power crews been waiting out the winds in some areas too until the wind speed comes down.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 17, 2021)

This isn't severe but it will be nice having some snow on the ground. NOAA is calling for 3-6 inches in our area.


----------



## clancey (Dec 17, 2021)

Yea I drove to Burlington VT when I was younger and a very pretty town but I imagine it is a lot more busy now-- (where the map came out of)...We had a lot of wind here a few days ago and I was afraid my smoke stack was going to blow off as well as my "fly pen" and yard fencing but today we had just beautiful temperatures maybe about 50 some but very very cold in the morning--freezing so I lite my stove and had a delightful day...Thanks for the nice mapping and glad you just have some snow and nothing hectic...Now nice weather is coming for my area and high 50's on Sunday and no snow so far...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 3, 2022)

There's a new system supposedly hitting our area Thursday & Friday this week, tonight Accu is calling for 5 - 11 of snow, we'll see how much it changes during the week.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 3, 2022)

They had predicted snow today. I believe 1-3". All stayed south of us. Got 3 flurries only.


----------



## tlc1976 (Jan 3, 2022)

Supposed to have our coldest air yet of the season this week, maybe down to -10f Thursday night. Not out of the ordinary for this time of year. Always hard telling with the snow. I got a new belt I wanna try out for my snowblower so we probably won’t get much.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 9, 2022)

If this forecast is correct, it will still be nice inside.


----------



## clancey (Jan 9, 2022)

Chill--I would not even put my "little toe" outside and sure hope your stove will be on...Look at the Lake Placid one---ugh...clancey


----------



## Stearn786 (Jan 9, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> If this forecast is correct, it will still be nice inside.


Ugh, I'm not at all looking forward to tomorrow and Tuesday. Have to feed my furnace constantly when the wind is strong and it's cold.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 9, 2022)

Not quite "severe", but cold here Monday night, Tuesday and Tuesday night. Will see if that is 8 or 12 hr reloading.


----------



## rottiman (Jan 9, 2022)

Originally they were predicting -26 here Monday night.  They have now said only -18.  Either way, acolder week than we have had.

Tonight



0°F
30%
Chance of flurries
*Mon*
10 Jan




7°F
30%
Chance of flurries
Night




-18°F

Partly cloudy
*Tue*
11 Jan




1°F

Sunny
Night




1°F
60%
Chance of flurries
*Wed*
12 Jan




25°F
60%
Chance of flurries
Night




7°F
40%
Chance of flurries
*Thu*
13 Jan




12°F

Cloudy
Night




-4°F
30%
Chance of flurries
*Fri*
14 Jan




9°F

A mix of sun and cloud
Night




-6°F
40%
Chance of flurries
*Sat*
15 Jan




10°F
60%
Chance of flurries


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 9, 2022)

rottiman said:


> Originally they were predicting -26 here Monday night.  They have now said only -18.



then get the t-shirt back out ;-)

Happy burning!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 9, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> then get the t-shirt back out ;-)
> 
> Happy burning!


@rottiman never puts his away!


----------



## Rusty18 (Jan 9, 2022)

Coldest I’ve ever been was in Scranton PA January of ‘14 working night shift on a Frac crew.  We had battery’s freezing and busting on pumps that were running 
You all can keep that -30F and below stuff!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 10, 2022)

With the storm being several days away, adjustments to the forecast are likely, once a definitive track and overlay of moisture can be ascertained.
After that, there is the potential for the clipper system to strengthen quickly upon reaching the mid-Atlantic coast early next week.
This coastal evolution would be a way for heavy snow and major travel disruptions to develop along the Interstate 95 corridor. However, the heavy snow risk would be contingent on the track of the storm.
"A lot can happen a week away, and changes to plans and travel are not warranted at this point," Anderson said, explaining that there is just as much chance for the storm on Monday to swing well out to sea before making a northward turn.
One such storm will do just that several days earlier. A storm that forms well off the mid-Atlantic coast is projected to swing northward and produce heavy snow and strong winds over part of Atlantic Canada from later Friday to Saturday. AccuWeather meteorologists will monitor this storm for any westward jog that might bring snow to Boston and coastal areas of New Hampshire and Maine.
"For now, it appears the greatest impacts in eastern New England from the Atlantic Canada storm late this week and early this weekend will be increasing winds and rough seas," AccuWeather Senior Meteorologist Courtney Travis said.
AccuWeather's long-range meteorologists have a storm on their radar for later next week, and they say it may bring wintry trouble to the East.
"The weather pattern during the period from Jan. 20-22 supports heavy snow and disruptions to school and commerce from the central Appalachians to the interior Northeast if a storm takes the track we believe occurs," AccuWeather Lead Long-Range Meteorologist Paul Pastelok said.




A southward displacement of the polar vortex for January was predicted many weeks in advance and will continue to bring waves of cold air to the Midwest and the Northeast over the next week or two.
Pastelok pointed to a continuance of the southward displacement of the polar vortex, as well as weather factors occurring in the Pacific Ocean and jet stream patterns along the Atlantic seaboard later next week that suggest such a storm may come about.
Regardless of the potential for changing details in the days ahead, the overall weather pattern will continue to operate in a fairly typical January mode for the Midwest and Eastern states and that means that multiple storms are likely to evolve through the end of the month with opportunities for accumulating snow and accompanying travel disruptions, despite a lull during the early part of this week.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 10, 2022)

Well, the oak is ready 
While the kids like it, snow sucks tho for my solar panels. Glad the rain at 38 yesterday cleaned Friday's snow off the panels - today was sunny. Made 10.5 kWh today, which is quite good for a 7.2 kW system facing East and West early January. Likely covered all I used today (as I did not use the minisplit but the stove).

Snow in March sucks more though; sun is higher then, so I'm loosing more kWhs.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 10, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Well, the oak is ready
> While the kids like it, snow sucks tho for my solar panels. Glad the rain at 38 yesterday cleaned Friday's snow off the panels - today was sunny. Made 10.5 kWh today, which is quite good for a 7.2 kW system facing East and West early January. Likely covered all I used today (as I did not use the minisplit but the stove).
> 
> Snow in March sucks more though; sun is higher then, so I'm loosing more kWhs.


The lack of snow up here still has the gates locked up on the snowmobile trails, there goes a bunch of money the county would collect tax wise.


----------

